# What A Beauty!



## TAWhatley

Got this totally beautiful pigeon this afternoon .. he is "on hold" until I hear from someone about adopting or not .. lordy .. this is a gorgeous bird: http://www.rims.net/2007Jan05 If the person I have in mind does not want this bird, then he is up for adoption.

Terry


----------



## Pete Jasinski

You're not kidding when you said he's gorgeous!! Anyone would be proud to have him in their coup.


----------



## piney_creek

That pigeon is as pretty as any I have seen!


PINEY


----------



## mr squeaks

I DOUBT that BEAUTY will have ANY problem finding a home!!  WOW!!

Do you know if it's male or female? Young? Older?


----------



## TAWhatley

mr squeaks said:


> I DOUBT that BEAUTY will have ANY problem finding a home!!  WOW!!
> 
> Do you know if it's male or female? Young? Older?


It's male for sure and younger, I think ..

Terry


----------



## TerriB

What gorgeous feather coloring on the new bird! No problems placing this one!


----------



## TAWhatley

Sooo .. who's stepping up to adopt if my local source doesn't work out? Though I would love to keep this one .. I can't .. I've had more than 125 incoming in recent weeks, and I just can't. And another 35 on hold that cannot come here until there is room.

Terry


----------



## Hillybean

Terry,
He's BEAUTIFUL!

I don't think anyone would turn him down . 

How's his personality?
If one was willing to pay for shipping, would you consider it? That is if the temps. are right and stuff.

-hilly


----------



## TAWhatley

Hillybean said:


> Terry,
> He's BEAUTIFUL!
> 
> I don't think anyone would turn him down .
> 
> How's his personality?
> If one was willing to pay for shipping, would you consider it? That is if the temps. are right and stuff.
> 
> -hilly


Hilly .. thank you! If my local person doesn't adopt this one, then he is up for adoption by anyone on the Pigeon-Talk board. He's only been here for a few hours but I would say he's pretty spunky and not real tame but very, very healthy and vibrant. He did allow himself to get caught and cared for by some very nice people, so he isn't totally people afraid.

If it comes to adoption, then I will make a deal with you or someone on the board to adopt him.

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Ooooh..Terry, this recent pigeon is GORGEOUS!!!!! What beautiful and unique feathers on his wings. The pigeon looks in top condition, you shouldn't have a problem adopting this one out!


----------



## Skyeking

Hi Terry,

What a wonderful pleasure...your latest rescue, no health/injury issues, I'm sure it is a refreshing change for you.

That is one pretty bird, I doubt you will have trouble finding him a home.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Terry, he is stunning. Maybe George could take him.


----------



## Lovebirds

That is one pretty bird........I want him..........LOL
but I can't have him  .......he's a real looker though.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Ya know...those rusty coloured feathers on his wings almost look like leaves....just beautiful!


----------



## Hillybean

TAWhatley said:


> Hilly .. thank you! If my local person doesn't adopt this one, then he is up for adoption by anyone on the Pigeon-Talk board. He's only been here for a few hours but I would say he's pretty spunky and not real tame but very, very healthy and vibrant. He did allow himself to get caught and cared for by some very nice people, so he isn't totally people afraid.
> 
> If it comes to adoption, then I will make a deal with you or someone on the board to adopt him.
> 
> Terry




Spunky and vibrant is great . It's also good that he isn't totally afraid of people.

Yep, please let me and the other members know how it goes.

-hilly


----------



## SueC

This is a very handsome bird! 

I wish I live nearer to you, Terry. 

Suzanna


----------



## TAWhatley

Thanks to all for having a look at this beautiful pigeon. The bird has been adopted and will be going to his new home in a few days. 

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon

Glad to hear things worked out, and why not? Such a beautiful bird would be
hard to turn down.

fp


----------



## Skyeking

TAWhatley said:


> Thanks to all for having a look at this beautiful pigeon. The bird has been adopted and will be going to his new home in a few days.
> Terry


I'm glad to hear that. May I ask who the lucky recipient is?


----------



## TAWhatley

Trees Gray said:


> I'm glad to hear that. May I ask who the lucky recipient is?



Sure .. it's our very own George Simon!

Terry


----------



## Hillybean

He's got a home, that's so GREAT  !

I didn't doubt for a minute, that he'd be turned down. He's such a great looking bird  .

-hilly


----------



## Skyeking

TAWhatley said:


> Sure .. it's our very own George Simon!
> Terry


Thanks Terry,

GREAT! We will be expecting an update in a few days...from George then..


----------



## Maggie-NC

Wow, I called that one right. I figured George couldn't resist the "red" on that beautiful bird.


----------



## mr squeaks

Trees Gray said:


> Thanks Terry,
> 
> GREAT! We will be expecting an update in a few days...from George then..



*WELL, I CERTAINLY HOPE SO!!*


*HEY, GEORGE...HOW'S IT GOIN'?! *


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi All,

George is working on a couple of genetics projects for lack of a better term. I know a tiny bit about the colors, markings, and kinds of birds he is looking for, so I try to let him know when I get a bird in that might be a fit. 

If George or anyone adopts a bird from me, and the bird doesn't work out for any reason, I would always be happy to take the bird back. 

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks

That bird is TOO beautiful to go to just ANYBODY!! I hope George will give him the home he deserves! If he's just looking for a genetic "statistic"...take the bird back and find a new home????


----------



## TAWhatley

mr squeaks said:


> That bird is TOO beautiful to go to just ANYBODY!! I hope George will give him the home he deserves! If he's just looking for a genetic "statistic"...take the bird back and find a new home????


Shi,

George is just about the bestest home that I could imagine for any pigeon around here. He (George) hasn't made a peep about returning any bird ever and certainly not one that he doesn't even have yet. I should have made my point much better than I did.

What I was trying to get across was the fact that I understand that George and our other racing and show people have specific goals that they want to attain with their birds .. a particular color, particular feather pattern, a great short race bird or a great mid or long race bird. Getting something that specific takes a lot of knowledge, a lot of patience, and a whole lot of effort on behalf of both the birds and the human. Just as I am unable to keep every single bird that comes my way, the fanciers can't keep every single bird either and have to go to some effort to find homes for the birds they can't keep. I was simply saying that if anyone .. be it George or somebody else who adopts from me and can't keep or doesn't want the bird anymore, then the bird can come back to me.

You also have to understand that I have no experience in breeding any type of bird for show or for racing and know so very little about genetics and all that goes into getting the type of bird you want .. it's easy for me to ASSume or think that I have something that might benefit George or another member, and I could easily and very likely be completely wrong.

It's also interesting to me that certain birds evoke very strong reactions or emotions in us and that others don't. That gorgeous white bird with the brown on the wings seemed to really have gotten the attention of everyone that looked at the pictures .. had he been a blue bar or a blue check, the comments would have been nice but not nearly so "enthusiastic". Look at your own reaction regarding this bird. This is just a bird that people react to.

I'll be the first to admit that I am not particularly a fan of the blue bar or blue check coloration .. I like the more "splashy" models better when it comes to what strikes me as "pretty" to look at, and I'm especially fond of self black pigeons. Still, I love them all and would help any in a split second .. just kinda throwing some "stuff" out there to think about.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks

Yep, you are correct...got a little carried away by the "genetic" stuff. AND, you are correct, I do not know how George keeps his birds, but I'm assuming, quite well.

You are ALSO correct that I WAS enthusiastic about this particular bird. One doesn't often see such unusual coloring...as least being up for adoption. To me, there ARE birds more "special" - whether it's color, personality, or some other "difference" that sets them apart. 

When one has such a bird, I, personally, always hope that the bird will be given the BEST circumstances. Does that mean I don't care what happens to others? Of course not. I feel that certain circumstances call for special people. 

I just don't want to see a bird exploited because of his color and have a miserable living situation.

Hopes these words explain my reaction and words...


----------



## TAWhatley

mr squeaks said:


> Hopes these words explain my reaction and words...


Yep .. well said and understood  Thanks, Shi!

This has all really got me to thinking about why my permanent birds are my permanent birds and would never be adoptable. Some of them are easy .. some are so very disabled in one or more ways that I couldn't conceive of anyone besides me wanting to give them a home. I know in my head that that is NOT a true statement and that there are others who would give them a good home .. it's just one of those emotional things. Others are not spectacular lookers but have a "history" that caused me to make them a promise that I will never break .. they have a forever home here, and that's it. Others are just "special" as you have said .. personality, looks, combination, but we have a "chemistry", and they are staying here.

Others that come in are totally gorgeous and some totally plain and some in between, but there is no feeling of "connection" with them aside from knowing they needed a place to be, and I was or am that place. These are my adoptable ones. Doesn't mean I don't care about them because I do .. they wouldn't be here otherwise .. just means that there isn't that "special" connection.

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

TAWhatley said:


> George is just about the bestest home that I could imagine for any pigeon around here.
> 
> *It's also interesting to me that certain birds evoke very strong reactions or emotions in us and that others don't.* That gorgeous white bird with the brown on the wings seemed to really have gotten the attention of everyone that looked at the pictures
> Terry


Hi Terry, 

You're so right on both accounts/observations here. George will provide an excellent home for this pigeon AND, we all do go ga-ga for these uniquely coloured pigeons! It's really hard not to and when one sees such a beautifully patterned bird

This is one of those times where I'd have to say, even I'd take this pigeon if I lived closer to you. I've never seen a pigeon like this and the contrast of rusts to white is just striking! We are creatures driven by our vision and things of beauty attract us 

I'm happy for George, getting this beautiful bird and he's one lucky ole man, lol


----------



## TAWhatley

Well, I've been thinking about doing this for a long time and just haven't had the time to do it. I'm going to start working on a set of web pages for adoptable birds and their pictures. I have some spectacular birds here that need a home as well as those more "regular" looking birds. Plus all those very fine racing pigeons .. most of which are blue bars or blue checks .. and some "needy" birds .. I bless our members who have already offered to take some of these birds. Hopefully I can get this going in the next week or so. I'm not sure I have a more beautiful one than the white with brown wings, but I guarantee I've got some that are very close and will take your breath away.

Terry


----------



## george simon

*Saddle Homers Usa*

I feel I must explain a little about my reasons for wanting this bird. First he is a very gorgeous bird. Second I have joined a new show club SADDLE HOMERS USA this is a new club that has just started in 2005,and in 11/2 years has grown to 70 members is may seem like a small number but as show clubs go it in fact is quite a rapid growth. You may not know what a saddle homer is,a saddle homer is white with colored wings.The bird that we have here could be a ressive red.In any event you can see some saddles at this site http://www.coloredhomers.com/saddles_usa_club.htm I hope to pick the bird up tomarrow. .GEORGE


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Congratulations once again, George....you are one lucky guy to get this absolutely gorgeous "saddle back"


----------



## TAWhatley

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Congratulations once again, George....you are one lucky guy to get this absolutely gorgeous "saddle back"


Well, the bird I have isn't a saddle back .. but might make a good contribution to the breeding pool for one ..

Terry


----------



## Skyeking

Hi George,

 I'm SO glad to hear you are the recipient of this beauty.  

Please keep us updated as to how he is doing and if he gets a mate and has babies, I want to hear all about it, and possibly SEE  some pics of the family.

Thank you.


Terry,

I think that is a wonderful idea having web pages for adoptables, with pictures. That will definitely increase the adoptions and make room for the the new rehabs that come in.


----------



## Maggie-NC

You know, Terry, this is getting to be a very interesting thread. The other day I thought about starting a thread asking members if, among all the pigeons they have, whether they have "favorites". Even though I love each and every one of ours there are some that maybe I love just a teeny bit more. In my case, it is their personalities that reach out to me and we bond better than with some of the others. Oddly, that bond never changes except when we get in one (like our little Jimmy) that is added to the list. Our "favorites" run the gamut - some are checkers and bars, some white, some black and some "fancy". I think that is just human nature.

Oddly, the most beautiful pigeon I have ever seen was not one that we have taken in but a wild feral blue bar. Lewis spotted him many years ago in a shopping center and was so impressed with him he took me to see him. He was a light grey, fat and had tremendous personality. Sadly, he was run over by a car in the parking lot and Lewis found him. It was like a loss of one of our own. His overall beauty was amazing.

I hope you can find loving homes for all your little guys and I am looking forward to seeing your web pages.


----------



## Lovebirds

I think we do all have our favorites for one reason or another. Take for instance, Roosevelt and Bonnie that I sent to Cricket..........Roosevelt had been my baby since July 12, 2000, when I pulled him out of the shipping box. These were our first pigeons, and he had "color", where as the others were Blue Bars or Blue Checks. Then I got little Bonnie given to me in a paper bag and she and Roosevelt just hit it off as soon as they were old enough to realize there were two sexes!!  I could have kept them both here and "used" them as pumpers to raise other babies, OR I could have found plenty of racing folks who would take them and use them as pumpers, but I knew if I did that, they would go through this whole "separation" thing every year for the rest of thier life and I couldn't do that to them any longer and didn't want anyone else to do that to them. They were my "special" birds and they had done for me what they could and I felt that it was now time to let them "live" thier life and be together for always........something I couldn't give them. Every year I have a baby or two that, for whatever reason "take" a liking to me and they wind up being pets. I've got one named Sleepy. She became a pet and I never raced her. Her brother and nest mate was a race winner for us twice and won us some money in another race. Maybe Sleepy would have been a good racer too........but I loved her to much to ask her to be one, so now she's a breeder for us. She's happy and I'm happy. THEN, you get those "pretty" birds..........they are easy to become attached to. I'm like the rest of you, I love all my birds, but there are a few are just a snotch above the others. That's just the way it is I guess.............


----------



## mr squeaks

Thanks, Terry...I knew you would understand. 

Just to let you know that I am one of the more "emotional" Scorpios and when I get excited about something, I can become quite - ah - excitable!

Unfortunately, my typing and mouth sometimes get away from me! None of my friends ever call me "wishy-washy!


----------



## Hillybean

Well,
after reading one of Terry's posts on here, it got me thinking. I really know NOTHING about the different color varieties of pigeons . 

When I got my MP, I had a choice between the blue bar, a black and a cinnamon/brown, all having the white monk cap. When I saw the ad for my MP, I went online and looked up ''Blue bar pigeons''. I realy liked the color, but when I saw Beautiful, I knew he was the pigeon for me. Though, I really liked the Black. Black is my favorite color, then blue and red. I also tried finding information on the Mookee Pigeon, which has turned out to be very hard.

Anyway, after reading Terry's post on here I went and looked a Blue Checks. I also like the look of them . I also don't know anything about the genetics of pigeons at all. I found site that showed me pictures (I love pigeon pictures) and gave information on genetics. 

http://www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/Page1.html

If anyone else knows of any other goods links to sites please let me know. I love looking up stuff and learning, even if I won't ever put the information to use .

-hilly


----------



## Larry_Cologne

*George Simon's choice pigeon*

Hello Terry and George and everyone,

Doing a quick scan of posts. Feeling pretty lousy -- low oxygen levels, and I'm on home oxygen (LOX), but can't stay away from looking at PT for long. I have a lot of postings I haven't followed up on with answers to questions from others, because I need to formulate well-thought-out or at least adequate answers, but there is time and place for everything.

Needed to comment that the markings on this beautiful pigeon remind me of military insiginia: the chevrons and bars and rockers on the sleeves of a sergeant. 

Terry, and others,

Understand entirely what you mean when you speak of attraction and commitment and special commitment to a pigeon. There's something in pigeons that seems to GRAB at me, or some of us, and it grows as we focus on them more. It doesn't seem to be somehting we control; it is something that has its own ebb and flow.

Larry


----------



## TAWhatley

Hillybean said:


> http://www.angelfire.com/ga/huntleyloft/Page1.html
> 
> If anyone else knows of any other goods links to sites please let me know. I love looking up stuff and learning, even if I won't ever put the information to use .
> 
> -hilly


There is a link for Frank Mosca's site on the page that you posted the URL for along with some others. 

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley

Hope you get to feeling better, Larry. For sure our beloved pigeons do a number on our minds and hearts!

George picked up Beauty this morning and will probably post some additional information about the bird in a couple of weeks after some of his fellow fanciers have had a look.

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC

Larry, I am sorry to hear you're not feeling well. I have missed you and worried that you may be sick. Just want you to know we miss you when you're not "on" and hope you get to feeling better fast.


----------



## Cricket

Roosevelt and Bonnie are "special" indeed, Lovebirds... Can't blame you for picking the two of them for favorites! You would be happy to know that they are certainly some of my favorites too! Happy couple! and boy do they love their peanuts!!!! and their baths!!! So glad they came to live with me and my birds... but I must add that Hey-zle, 4841 is up there. She is so darn sweet! 
I love all my birds but for different personality reasons... they are all unique.


----------



## maryjane

TAWhatley said:


> Yep .. well said and understood Thanks, Shi!
> 
> This has all really got me to thinking about why my permanent birds are my permanent birds and would never be adoptable. * Some of them are easy .. some are so very disabled in one or more ways that I couldn't conceive of anyone besides me wanting to give them a home. I know in my head that that is NOT a true statement and that there are others who would give them a good home .. it's just one of those emotional things. *
> 
> Terry


Lol Terry, this is how I've obtained almost every animal I've ever had.  "No one else will possibly take it!" Bernadette comes to mind, the little brown Satinette I saw at the feed store, when the owner said she'd been there for two weeks and no one wanted her because she was so ugly.  I thought she was the cutest little thing, warts on her bum and all.  Same for the snake-food-tank rats, the scrawny feral kittens, the pijies with one eye or one wing or gunshot wounds, the opossums that fell off their mom.....well the list goes on, as I know your list does!! And my offer is still open to take a few of your birds off your hands if you need me. 

Larry, I hope you are feeling better soon. It's just rotten having to stay in bed and I'm sure the fight for breath must be that much worse. I'm glad you are still able to check in here, as I know so many of us value your opinion and thoughts.


----------



## george simon

*Recessive Red*

Well I picked up the bird and have done some reseach and I feel this is a recessive red the key is in the tail when one spreads the tail you find two blue feathers,recessive reds have blue tail feathers. One must understand that recessive red is a masking factor it hides the blue color except for the tail. What makes it more differcult is that this bird has so much white.The thing that is very intresting is red feathers have a black edge which is some thing that I have never seen before I hope that I can reproduce in a saddle homer.This would make a very colorful bird. .GEORGE


----------



## Maggie-NC

George, I am so happy this beauty is with you. Be sure to keep us posted if and when it has babies - I'm interested in how they look.


----------



## TAWhatley

George .. here's a copy of the mosaic pigeon photos we talked about that were on the JEDDS catalog a few years back: http://www.rims.net/jedds.htm I knew I had them stashed somewhere!

Terry


----------



## Feather

Oh Terry,

That is a gorgeous bird. I have been overloaded for awhile now, or I would sure enter the contest.

Feather


----------



## Lin Hansen

Terry, what a very striking bird....

Glad he has found a good home with our own George.

Linda


----------



## mr squeaks

Hi George..."recessive" or whatever, the bottom line is IMpressive! I, too, would be VERY interested to see babies! Please keep us updated on him. I would like to see what his mate will look like!

Hi Larry...I, too, am sorry you are not feeling up to par! PLEASE take care of yourself (I'm sure you do!) I really enjoy your posts and you are a very valued memeber!! Sending warm comforting thoughts and hugs to breath free(r)!


----------



## kippermom

*Can I adopt one or two?*

I live in Ventura County but visit Lake Forest periodically. I am building a new flight pen this month...I do not race or show... these are strictly prisoner/pets and live in an outdoor loft and enclosed flight pen. I have 12 birds, mostly white and blue bars...and related! Two opps babies are just a week old and will be looking for mates...hopefully not amongst their cousins though we replace the eggs! (with the occassional lapse!)

If you have any young, unattached birds of either sex, I could take one or two next month...we adopt rescue animals of all kinds (cats, dogs, horses, donkeys, birds) so physical handicaps (wing issues) are no problem though I am not experienced at dealing with pigeon medical problems that require meds, hand feeding etc. 

May I contact you when the larger aviary is done about taking in a couple birds that might need a safe, non-free-flight environment in So.Cal? 

Wish I had all the space in the world to take in a bunch...but I guess every little bit helps.

Thanks.


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi Kippermon! You bet! I'd be delighted to have you adopt a couple of my rescued pigeons. Just let me know when you're ready.

Terry


----------



## kippermom

Great...how should I contact you when I am ready to take a couple?


----------



## pigeonmama

There's a lot of pictires of colors in pigeons on slobberknockerlofts.com, too, if you are interested.
Daryl


----------



## TAWhatley

kippermom said:


> Great...how should I contact you when I am ready to take a couple?


Just post back to this thread or PM me or e-mail me at [email protected]

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley

pigeonmama said:


> There's a lot of pictires of colors in pigeons on slobberknockerlofts.com, too, if you are interested.
> Daryl


Yeah .. gorgeous birds! 

Terry


----------



## Hillybean

Daryl,
Thanks so much. I'll be sure to take a look at slobberknockerlofts.

Terry,
I'll be sure to check out those links!

-hilly


----------

